# Two females and one male



## Maher (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello, 
I'm not sure if this is normal or not however I need your help with it.
I used to have 2 pairs:
Rose & Steven
Lucy & Ethan
They were all in a very big cage without nesting boxes, as I wasn't planning for any breeding. Rose and Lucy only liked Ethan they accepted his flirting, feeding, playing and at the end mating.
In a very bad circumstances I lost Steven, now I've no idea what to do:
Shall I keep them like that alltogather and add two nesting boxes?
Or
I bring a new male for one of the females and separate them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*1. How old are the budgies?
Rose
Lucy
Ethan

2. What size are the three budgies in currently?

Do NOT add nest boxes or anything else that could possibly be used as a nesting site to the cage.

Remove Ethan into a separate cage and do everything necessary to throw the females out of breeding condition.
IF they lay any eggs, then throw the eggs out immediately. Eggs are not viable (meaning there is no life in them) until they have been incubated for several days which means it is no different than throwing out a chicken egg from the store.

Do NOT get "another male for one of the females". 
If you want to get a friend for Ethan, then get a MALE and house it in the cage with Ethan.
Keep Rose and Lucy separated from the males on a permanent basis.

Ensure the cage you get for Ethan is of adequate size to accommodate two budgies if you choose to get another in the future.
The very minimum sized cage for two budgies would be 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm High. The bar spacing must never be more than 1.27 cm.
The bigger the cage, the better and Length is more important than Height as budgies fly laterally.

To bring the females out of condition, you need to rearrange the cage they are in frequently. If possible, move it to a different room as well.*
*Limit their daylight hours to no more than 8 hours per day. Cover the cage at night - top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front.*
*Ensure there is a nightlight in the room with them to help prevent night frights. NEVER put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site into or on their cage.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*
If you do end up getting another budgie, it MUST be quarantined in a separate cage (yes, that means you need THREE cages) in a separate room from ALL of your current birds for a period of 35-45 days.
Quarantine your new bird!
Yes - Quarantine IS necessary

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*
*
3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*
*
4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*
*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee has given great advice and resources above! I agree 100% and cannot add anything further. It's important to follow the advice given for the sake of your budgies. 

Please be sure to read through everything to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through things, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around!


----------



## Maher (Jun 17, 2014)

FaeryBee
They are 3+ yrs.

Thanks.

StarlingWings
OK 👍


----------

